# I lost my duck dog today..



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I miss you girl. Here's a little tribute I did for her.

http://secure.smilebox.com/ecom/openThe ... yback_link


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry 4 your loss. That slide show told a great story. Lots of great memories.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Jason! Great work on the video, the one in bed under the blanket is priceless! Clearly a part of the fam with that many pics!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm faced with the very same situation with my 15yr old blue healer. Tough decision to make but we all know that day will come when we get them as puppies. I feel for ya, very nice tribute to an obvious part of your family.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Tuff stuff. Sorry man.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry for your lose Jason. very nice slide show.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Too **** bad. Sorry to hear that.

Very nice tribute.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Jason. Great tribute! Hang in there!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's the most torn up I've been since I lost my first lab 2 years ago. Same kind of story, with him being there for all my kids birth, etc. I am truly sorry for your loss, and hopefully the memories can bring your family some comfort. Cherish them...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice video,hard to say goodbuy to such a loyal friend.Ive lost 2 dogs from old age and it broke my heart both times. Lots of memories there.Sorry for the loss of your buddy


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss. It's never easy to loose a furry friend.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It's times like this that I'm glad I work from home. If I was at an office, then everyone would see me blubbering over a lost loved one and realize what a whimp I really am. It is very tough to lose your canine companion, and I feel horrible about your loss.
R


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

man that sucks.....I am sorry you had to put her down. Looking at those pics I find myself incredibly jealous that I've never had a dog and have been missing out on some amazing moments/memories like the ones you had with yours.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

Black labs are great family dogs sad to see you lose her


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, that is a tough one to lose a companion that is so close to the family. The picture under the covers is a great picture. You did a great job on the video, a very good memory to have!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I can't believe how hard this has been on me. I haven't been this emotional since I was a little kid. This hurts guys, it hurts bad.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome Tribute sorry for your loss at least you have many memories.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

The only problem with dogs is that they don't live long enough.
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss!
They truly do become part of the family.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have two labs, one is a year old, the other is three. I can't imagine losing them now, but I really can't imagine how tough it will be after we spend 10+ years with each of them. Awesome tribute, Fixed. And remember- we are all put here to learn how to love and be nice to ech other. Dogs just don't need as long as people to figure it out. Nothing will be able to replace your buddy, but starting another relationship with a new pup can help the grieving.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Not many things in this world compare to the friendships we make with our bird dogs. **** hard to let em go! Looks like you had one hell of a friend there. Sorry for your loss brother, I can relate to how you must feel. May the next one fill your life with happiness as well!


----------

